# The new EV kit



## flakster (Sep 23, 2017)

While taking off the old parts, I gather the new stuff that will be installed in the car.I already have a 40hp 72V AC Motor, battery bank, controller, dc-dc charger, batery charger, vacuum pump for the brakes, electronic accelerator, and a battery charge level indicator. I have to finish the removal of the old parts to see what else I'm gonna need. So far so good.


----------

